# PC Games Spiel des Jahres 2011: So habt ihr abgestimmt - Genre-Könige, bestes Studio, Enttäuschungen, Überraschungen und mehr



## TheKhoaNguyen (19. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Spiel des Jahres 2011: So habt ihr abgestimmt - Genre-Könige, bestes Studio, Enttäuschungen, Überraschungen und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Spiel des Jahres 2011: So habt ihr abgestimmt - Genre-Könige, bestes Studio, Enttäuschungen, Überraschungen und mehr


----------



## HMCpretender (19. Dezember 2011)

Eine kostenpflichtige Spyware wird Spiel des Jahres. Tja, da brauchen sich die Gamer nicht wundern, wenn sie von den Publishern nur noch mit Füßen getreten werden.


----------



## stawacz (19. Dezember 2011)

Erdrutschsieg für BF3

An Batman AC & Skyrim sitz ich gerade,,absolute toptitel,,,so viel zeit gibts gar nich


----------



## Fresh1981 (19. Dezember 2011)

@HMCpretender:Ach hat wieder jemand was zu meckern?
Ich glaube zu diesem Thema ist derzeit genug gesagt worden!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim coll edit des Jahres? 

Eine Statue und ein Artbook...
für 150€..

The witcher 2 hat 5 mal so viele Sachen + Statue für kaum 100...

Enttäuschung des Jahres MW3? 
Wer hat denn tatsächlich mehr erwartet?


CDP nicht Entwicklerstudio des Jahres???????

Bittere, bittere Enttäuschung...
Hätten sie das Spiel kostenlos angeboten, wärens sies immernoch nicht geworden -.-
Da wurden mal wieder die Lieblingsspiele mit den besten Entwicklern verwechselt.


----------



## Zaranath (19. Dezember 2011)

@Fresh1981 ja leider gibts wohl immer wieder welche die immer nur meckern und dann auch noch über themen von denen sie scheinbar keine ahnung haben.

die liste bestätigt fast genau meine empfindungen. lediglich bei mw:3 bin ich nicht ganz der ansicht, ist finde ich zu gut bewertet und gehört zumindest noch hinter arkham city ^^


----------



## N7ghty (19. Dezember 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Eine kostenpflichtige Spyware wird Spiel des Jahres. Tja, da brauchen sich die Gamer nicht wundern, wenn sie von den Publishern nur noch mit Füßen getreten werden.


 Origin hat mit der Qualität des Spieles nichts zu tun und die ist top!
Trenn das bitte, das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Sachen.


----------



## Fresh1981 (19. Dezember 2011)

@Sturm ins Sperrfeuer:Es geht hier nicht darum was in irgendeiner Special Version dabei ist sondern was das eigentliche Spiel taugt! Genau da bietet Skyrim weitaus mehr!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich meine die award Kategorie: Beste Collectors edition, da geht es tatsächlich genau darum


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Dezember 2011)

Mal abgesehen von den Platzierungen für Skyrim, Minecraft und Batman spiegelt das Ergebnis absolut nicht meine Meinung wieder.


----------



## Fresh1981 (19. Dezember 2011)

@Zaranath:Gebe ich dir absolut Recht!CoD wurde viel zu hoch bewertet wenn man bedenkt das nur der SinglePlayer Modus spielbar ist online macht es keinen Spass!
Achja @Toni Opl (Redaktuer)chooter MultiPlayer Referenz COD? NEE IST KLAR


----------



## Mentor501 (19. Dezember 2011)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> @Sturm ins Sperrfeuer:Es geht hier nicht darum was in irgendeiner Special Version dabei ist sondern was das eigentliche Spiel taugt! Genau da bietet Skyrim weitaus mehr!


 
Doppelter Unfug!
Bei Collector's Edition des Jahres zählt NATÜRLICH der Inhalt der Coll Ed und nicht nur das Spiel, wenn überhaupt.
Und das Skyrim mehr zu bieten hat ist auch Unsinn, dass sind 2 Rollenspiele die komplett verschiedene Ansätze verfolgen, sowas kann man direkt nur schwerlich vergleichen!

@Sturm ins Sperrfeuer:

Ist doch jedes Jahr so, die User sehen gar nicht richtig nach WAS sie da eig. bewerten, sie sehen nur dass der Name ihres Lieblingsspiels dort auftaucht und denken sich "Boah dat hat voll Reingehauen, gewählt!" und merken nichteinmal was für einen Unsinn sie da verzapfen.
Was hat z.B. Skyrim auf dem 2ten Platz der Sound-Tabelle verloren?!
Die Musik ist zwar toll, aber so stark komprimiert, dass nichts von der Dynamik übrigbleibt, und die praktisch nur so dahinplätschert, die deutsche Sprachausgabe knistert und knackt sogar ab und zu und klingt insgesamt leicht dosig, hier wurde auch, zugunsten von Speicherülatz, zu stark komprimiert, und dass Skyrim zudem anfangs nur unter 44,1KHz und erst später auch unter 48KHz funktionierte und andere Einstellungen bis heute nicht richtig funktionieren.... naja lassen wir das.
Klar, das Spiel an sich ist toll, aber ...

Die Unsinnigkeit das es zu allem Überfluss auch noch auf dem 2ten Platz der Grafikliste Platz genommen hat muss wohl nicht erst diskutiert werden.
Auch wenn man vom Artdesign ausgeht hat es da nichts verloren, TW2 da schon viel viel eher, genauso Crysis2, wobei HIER das Artdesign misfallen könnte, TW2 wäre im Grunde der einzig logische 2te Platz gewesen...
Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, die Grafik fand ich persönlich sogar besser als die von BF3, ist aber reine Geschmackssache, hatte deshalb dennoch BF3 gewählt.


----------



## Fresh1981 (19. Dezember 2011)

Das weiss ich mitllerweile auch Du Held!
Aber beides sind Rollenspiele also muss müssen sich daher den Vergleich gefallen lassen!Also kann ich ein Rollenspiel nur schwerlich mit einem anderen Rollenspiel vergleichen!
Wohl überlegte Aussage!


----------



## Fresh1981 (19. Dezember 2011)

@Sturm ins Sperrfeuer:Erstmal sorry bin hatte mich wohl verlesen!
Punkt zwei:Mein Lieblingsspiel ist Skyrim sicher nicht!Obwohl ich es echt genial finde!Finde auch nicht das es auf Platz zwei für die beste Grafik gehört sicher nicht!
Aber es bietet einfach viel mehr Freiraum als so manch anderes Rollenspiel!


----------



## Draikore (19. Dezember 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Eine kostenpflichtige Spyware wird Spiel des Jahres. Tja, da brauchen sich die Gamer nicht wundern, wenn sie von den Publishern nur noch mit Füßen getreten werden.


 
Sagte er und verschwand wieder leise, still und so unnötig wie er überhaupt gekommen ist wieder in den weiten des Internets....

Man munkelt das du CoD Spieler bist. xd

Alles so gevotet wie es erwartet wurde, außer Terraria, da hab ich mehr votes erwartet, aber naja ich find Terraria geilo.


----------



## hard_pete (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich persönlich finde, es macht nicht sehr viel Sinn, Spiele aus so unterschiedlichen Genres mit grossteils sehr unterschiedlichen Zielgruppen gegeneinander als Spiel des Jahres antreten zu lassen. Hier kann es niemals ansatzweise eine halbwegs objektive Abstimmung geben. Die einen finden einen 10-Stunden-Schlauchlevel-Shooter mit einer maximal hochaufgelösten Grafik am besten, die ander legen darauf nicht so viel wert und tauchen lieber in eine riesige Spielwelt mit hunderten NPC und Quests ein. Schon allein in diesem einzigen Satz hört man meine persönliche Vorliebe und Voreingenommenheit heraus. Den jeweiligen Genrekönig zu ermitteln finde ich auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, aber es kann für mich - und vermutlich auch für alle anderen, die Spiele aus allen Genres spielen - nicht nur das eine Spiel des Jahres geben.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Dezember 2011)

hard_pete schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde, es macht nicht sehr viel Sinn, Spiele aus so unterschiedlichen Genres mit grossteils sehr unterschiedlichen Zielgruppen gegeneinander als Spiel des Jahres antreten zu lassen. Hier kann es niemals ansatzweise eine halbwegs objektive Abstimmung geben. Die einen finden einen 10-Stunden-Schlauchlevel-Shooter mit einer maximal hochaufgelösten Grafik am besten, die ander legen darauf nicht so viel wert und tauchen lieber in eine riesige Spielwelt mit hunderten NPC und Quests ein. Schon allein in diesem einzigen Satz hört man meine persönliche Vorliebe und Voreingenommenheit heraus. Den jeweiligen Genrekönig zu ermitteln finde ich auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, aber es kann für mich - und vermutlich auch für alle anderen, die Spiele aus allen Genres spielen - nicht nur das eine Spiel des Jahres geben.


 
Und selbst über den Genrekönig lässt sich vortrefflich streiten. Ich hätte z.B. Crysis 2 auf den Singleplayer Shooter Thron gesetzt und hab persönlich (!!) mehr Spaß am CoD Multiplayer als ich je mit nem Battlefield hatte. Ich wurde von MW3 überhaupt nicht enttäuscht, im Gegensatz zu DNF (obwohl ich es immer noch gut finde...) Spiel des Jahres war für mich Portal 2, das ja nicht mal zur Auswahl stand. 
Alles persönliche Präferenzen, die natürlich in so ner Umfrage nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Man sollte da nicht allzuviel drauf geben


----------



## Exar-K (19. Dezember 2011)

Portal 2, das Spiel mit der höchsten Bewertung in der PC Games im Jahr 2011, stand noch nicht einmal zur Auswahl bei "Spiel des Jahres". Einen eigenen Titel ins freie Feld trägt kaum jemand ein.
Durch diese Wahlbeeinflussung (unbeabsichtigt oder nicht), sieht man es nun konsequenterweise auch nicht in der Endabrechnung.
Darf man fragen, warum ihr euch so einen groben Fauxpas geleistet habt? Ihr wurdet doch während der Abstimmung sogar mehrfach darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## Vordack (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich finds traurig daß ein Shooter Spiel des Jahres wird, wenn solche Titel wie Skyrim, Portal 2 und Minecraft mit dabei sind. Nein, ich mag Minecraft nicht, aber das tut nichts zur Sache  Und ja, ich mag BF3, finde aber GOTY hätte Portal verdient.

Mein Spiel des Jahres ist sowieso TOR


----------



## Fresh1981 (19. Dezember 2011)

@Lichtbringerehe ich nicht ganz so!Muss aber sagen das Battlefield auf gar keinen Fall auf den ersten Platz  gehört!Den Singleplayer kann da vollkommen vergessen viel zu kurz!Habe es am WE durchgespielt!Sorry aber von dauerhafter Unterhaltung ist da nicht viel!Dann doch lieber Crysis 2!Das hatte wenigstens im Singleplayer ne ordentlich Spielzeit!
Aber auf den MultiplayerShooterThron gehört nur Battlfield 3!CoD kann da einfach nicht mithalten Waffenauswahl oder schon die Fahrzeugauswahl treibt einem die Tränen in die Augen


----------



## PeterEhrlich (19. Dezember 2011)

hab ich was verpasst? torchlight 2 ist doch noch garnicht erschienen oder? amazon sagt erscheinungsdatum ist: märz 2012


----------



## NinjaWursti (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde, man hätte Multiplayer-Shooter und Ego-Shooter besser trennen sollen (also Ego-Shooter zu Singleplayer-Shooter machen), so macht das wenig Sinn, die beiden Listen sind praktisch identisch und BF3 wäre dann sicher nicht auf Rang 1.

Und Leute, CD Project bei den Entwicklerstudios mit so viel Abstand auf Rand 3? Die Jungs, die ihre normale Spielversion zu ner Collectors Edition machen, die Collectors Edition zu nem ca. 40 € billigeren Preis als die von Skyrim anbieten und Tonnen von Inhalt darin liefern? Die Jungs, die dann noch den Kopierschutz ihres Spiels komplett entfernen, jegliche Vorbesteller DLCs für alle umsonst verfügbar machen und mal schnell das Spiel um Dinge erweitern, die andere Entwickler (wie zB. Bethesda) locker als ein paar DLCs für 20€ herausgebracht hätten?
Sorry aber da kann ich nicht verstehen, was Bethesda und DICE so viel sympathischer macht. Es geht dabei schliesslich nicht um das Spiel.

Die Abstimmung wurde eindeutig von BF3 Fanboys dominiert. BF3 Spiel des Jahres, ok. Dann aber MW3 als Enttäuschung des Jahres? Was habt ihr denn erwartet? Mal was von Duke Nukem Forever gehört? Oder Stronghold 3? Nicht? Dachte ich mir...aber Hauptsache den Konkurrenten downvoten.

Und was war an Battlefield 3 denn überhaupt noch so überraschend?


----------



## hard_pete (19. Dezember 2011)

Zum Browserspiel des Jahres:
Weil ich alten Siedler Teile gespielt habe und mich ein Freund zu DSO überredet hat, probiere ich es jetz seit ca. einem Monat aus. Grundsätzlich finde ich das aufbauen, das gegenseitige buffen und die Abenteuer ganz ok, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass die meisten Spieler nur mehr mit Tools und Simulatoren arbeiten, frage ich mich, wo der Spielspass bleibt. Das Spiel ist im Grunde genommen, wie allerdings fast alle anderen auch, eine Tabellenkalkulation mit netter grafischer Oberfläche, es fehlen aber irgendwie gut unterhaltende Elemente oder richtige Erfolgserlebnisse. Es sind einfach dumpfe Zahlenspiele. Auch die Logikfehler sind ziemlich extrem, wenn man sieht dass sich zehn Bauern ein Feld teilen oder man 16 Baumstämme für einen Langbogen braucht.
Das finde ich haarsträubend.
Andere Browserspiele habe ich nicht ausführlich probiert, aber da muss es doch irgendwas besseres geben, das mehr Spass macht oder zumindest mehr Spieltiefe hat.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Dezember 2011)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> @Lichtbringerehe ich nicht ganz so!Muss aber sagen das Battlefield auf gar keinen Fall auf den ersten Platz  gehört!Den Singleplayer kann da vollkommen vergessen viel zu kurz!Habe es am WE durchgespielt!Sorry aber von dauerhafter Unterhaltung ist da nicht viel!Dann doch lieber Crysis 2!Das hatte wenigstens im Singleplayer ne ordentlich Spielzeit!
> Aber auf den MultiplayerShooterThron gehört nur Battlfield 3!CoD kann da einfach nicht mithalten Waffenauswahl oder schon die Fahrzeugauswahl treibt einem die Tränen in die Augen


 
Mir ist klar das man das anders sehen kann, deswegen hab ich ja auch ausdrücklich von persönlicher Präferenz gesprochen


----------



## knarfe1000 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann so einiges akzeptieren. Aber dass "The Run" bei den Rennspielen vor "Shift 2" liegt, kann nur ein Irrtum sein. So viele Idioten kann es gar nicht geben.


----------



## Thormentor (19. Dezember 2011)

Schade, daß die Liste so BF3-lastig ist. Die Berichterstattung ist ja bei der PC-Games gefühlt nur noch auf BF3 ausgerichtet. Nachrichten, wie:"hey, man kann in BF 3 aufs Klo" kriegen hier Riesenwertungen. Schade....


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. Dezember 2011)

da haben anscheinend einige den Begriff "Überraschung" missverstanden    
, denn dass Battlefield 3 so ein gutes Spiel werden würde, war weiß Gott keine Überraschung


----------



## Bonkic (19. Dezember 2011)

hätte gedacht, dass skyrim das rennen macht.


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. Dezember 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> da haben anscheinend einige den Begriff "Überraschung" missverstanden
> , denn dass Battlefield 3 so ein gutes Spiel werden würde, war weiß Gott keine Überraschung


 
Bulletstorm (uncut)  war `ne Überraschung , oder Homefront, aber dass ein Spiel aus einer Reihe mit vielen (qualitativ hochwertigen) Ablegern zur "Überraschung des Jahres" gewählt wird, versteh ich einfach nicht   
es kann mir echt niemand erzählen, dass man das ganze Jahr über zugetextet wird, mit Previews und Tests und Bilder und Videos von BF 3 , in welchen das Spiel als Mega-Super-Affengeil bezeichnet wird , und dann total überrascht ist, das dieses Spiel eben auch das hält, was es verspricht    
---> ausgenommen die Leute ,die BF3 eben als unagenehmste "Überraschung des Jahres" empfanden, aufgrund v. Origin o.Ä. 
             aber es gibt ja auch die Sparte "Entäuschung des Jahres"
Ich selber bin schon ziemlich enttäuscht, dass überall in der Liste zum Spiel des Jahres , Sachen wie Batman (Action-Adventures) oder eben BF 3 (Ego-Shooter) auf Platz 1 gewählt wurden


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Dezember 2011)

War ja klar das die Abstimmung sehr einseitig wird. Bf3 ist mit Sicherheit eins der besten Spiele des Jahres, und beste Grafik und bester Multiplayer-Shooter sind beispielsweise klar verdient. 
Aber der Sieg bei bestes Spiel ist meiner Meinung nach lächerlich. Allein schon das nach Skyrim auf Platz 3 MW3, noch vor Arkham CIty und The Witcher 2 kommt, zeigt schön wie ernst man dieses Abstimmung nehmen kann.
Mein persönliches Spiel des Jahres ist ganz klar Portal 2, das kommt überhaupt nicht vor


----------



## UthaSnake (19. Dezember 2011)

Wie, BF3 ist nicht zum browserspiel des Jahres gekürt wurden?!?!?!?!
Ach ja... dafür konnte ja gar nicht gewählt werden 
Im Ernst:
BF3 als Überaschung des Jahres, nachdem PC GAMES seit Sommer eigentlich in "BF3-...und-so`n-paar-andere...-Pc-GAMES" hätte umbenannt werden sollen 
Bester Sound, okay!
beste grafik, okay!
bester shooter....BF3..... nope!
Bester Multiplayer-shooter...naaa ok ^^

der beste Shooter für mich(!) ist: DNF!
Viele lustige Sprüche, viele lustige Ideen, lächerliche Story ... dafür TOLLE IDEEN!
Bei BF3 und MW3 kracht und knallt es.... aber bei DNF schrumpft man zusammen, fährt im Spielzeugauto gegen Gegner die sich die Füße dann vor Schmerzen halten, eine verdammt tolle EIgenironie ist vorhanden, abwechslungsreiche Levels, old-school Bossgegner ..... die Grafik ist zwar Müll, aber das Spiel ist dennoch weit abwechslungsreicher als jeder kriegsshooter! ich spring lieber von Frikadelle zu frikadelle um nicht zu verbrennen, oder lass mich von Toastbrot ausm Toaster in die Höhe schießen, nehm Ratten in die Hände und werf damit herum und hör mir einen stumpfen infantilen Kommentar an, als das ich nach der BF3-grafik sabbere!
grafik ist eben nicht alles!
Das beste an BF3 ist der Sound !

beste Überraschung für mich ist:  PORTAL 2 - da ich nicht gedacht hätte das ich so viel lachen werde! Ich liebe dieses Game (auch wenn die grafik veraltet ist  )


----------



## stawacz (19. Dezember 2011)

für mich war fifa12 die überraschung aufm PC


BF3 natürlich der multiplayersieg,aber auch spiel des jahres?da hätt ich batman AC oder skyrim vermutet.

bei den letzten beiden is die wahl extrem schwer,,,AC is auf jedenfall n event und sollte jeder mal gespielt haben,und zu skyrim brauch man nich mehr viel sagen


----------



## Mentor501 (19. Dezember 2011)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Das weiss ich mitllerweile auch Du Held!
> Aber beides sind Rollenspiele also muss müssen sich daher den Vergleich gefallen lassen!Also kann ich ein Rollenspiel nur schwerlich mit einem anderen Rollenspiel vergleichen!
> Wohl überlegte Aussage!


 
Was ist denn mit dir los?
Hab ich dir irgend etwas getan?
Ich sprach erstens was das zweite angeht schon gar nicht mehr mit dir und zweitens wollte ich dich auch nicht angreifen oder ähnliches in der Art  ?!
Vielleicht hätte ich nicht "Unfug" sagen sollen? ^^

Mit dem Vergleich meinte ich nebenbei den Vergleich von 2 Rollenspielen die nunmal gänzlich andere Ansätze haben, dass eine ist OpenWorld das andere nicht, das eine erzählt eine persönliche Geschichte mit Charakteren einer Buchreihe, wo nunmal gewisse Dinge nicht frei erfunden werden können, das andere Spiel gibt dir massenhaft Freiheit mit typischer Heldengeschichte (nicht negativ gemeint) in der du deinen Charakter selbst formen kannst, ich find das ist so ein bisschen wie Mass Effect mit Baldurs Gate vergleichen zu wollen. Deshalb sagte ich es ist schwer zu vergleichen (was du schlecht abstreiten kannst) es kommt da halt ganz auf den persönlichen Geschmack an.
Und nur um das klarzustellen, ich liebe Skyrim (TW2 natürlich auch) und habe jetzt schon mehr Zeit reingesteckt als für TW1 und 2 zusammen, dass heisst zwar nicht unbedingt das es besser ist, aber eben dass es meinem Geschmack ein klein wenig eher entspricht. 

Wie auch immer, ich wollt dir nichts böses, nur um das klarzustellen.

@NinjaWursti
Ich liebe BF3 aber alles was du sagst ist 100% richtig.


----------



## vyc (19. Dezember 2011)

Selten, ja wirklich SELTEN, habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahren hier auf PCG eine soooo miserable Umfrage zu Best of YYYY gesehen... 

Wurde ja schon einiges gesagt, warum die Ergebnisse teilweise lächerlich sind. Portal² nichtmal in der Umfrage - L O L - wer verzapft hier sowas??

Nichts gegen BF3, spiel ich auch selbst, aber dass das Spiel in gefühlten 1000 Kategorien abräumt. Hm, naja. Sowas kommt halt dabei raus, wenn man in der heutigen "Community" ne ernsthafte Umfrage machen will.

Wird immer lachhafter hier.

Schade, war früher echt nen Super Magazin. 

Und bevor jetzt irgendwelche Laberköppe von wegen 'dann hau doch ab' ankommen: Jo, hab mich extra jetzt eingeloggt, um diesen "Rant" hier abzulassen. Und nu log ich mich auch schon wieder aus.


----------



## Icewindtale (19. Dezember 2011)

vyc schrieb:


> Selten, ja wirklich SELTEN, habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahren hier auf PCG eine soooo miserable Umfrage zu Best of YYYY gesehen...
> 
> Wurde ja schon einiges gesagt, warum die Ergebnisse teilweise lächerlich sind. Portal² nichtmal in der Umfrage - L O L - wer verzapft hier sowas??
> 
> ...



Dann nenne mit bitte ein besseres Spiel mit besserem Sound und besserer Grafik! Gut Multiplayer ist immer so ne Sache mit der Bewertung der eine findet salopp gesagt PES2012 genial im MP oder COD als BF3 aber in Sachen Grafik und Sound gibt es definitiv keine Diskussion und wers doch tut sollte zum Ohren bzw Augenarzt gehen oder sich nen neuen Rechner kaufen damit sies dann in voller Grafikpracht geniessen können...naja von daher da war wohl wieder die Zunge schneller als das Gehirn!!


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2011)

vyc schrieb:


> Selten, ja wirklich SELTEN, habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahren hier auf PCG eine soooo miserable Umfrage zu Best of YYYY gesehen...
> Wurde ja schon einiges gesagt, warum die Ergebnisse teilweise lächerlich sind. Portal² nichtmal in der Umfrage - L O L - wer verzapft hier sowas??
> Nichts gegen BF3, spiel ich auch selbst, aber dass das Spiel in gefühlten 1000 Kategorien abräumt. Hm, naja. Sowas kommt halt dabei raus, wenn man in der heutigen "Community" ne ernsthafte Umfrage machen will.
> Wird immer lachhafter hier.
> ...


 
ok
Battlefield ist schon irgendwo in überrepräsentativ, aber bei den meisten Kategorien sind die halt nunmal vorne, vorallem, bevor hier deine Kappes abläßt, natürlich mit ausschluss der Wahrnehmung auf Gegenteilige Meinung, wie wär´s mal mit Argumenten oder wenn man keine Ahnung hat vielleicht auch mal mit sich nicht zum Horst machen?
Außerdem Schlaule, Portal 2 war in der Umfrage, bzw. gab es auch da immer so ein Schönes Feld wo man seinen Titel für die Kategorie eintragen konnte


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Dezember 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Bulletstorm (uncut)  war `ne Überraschung , oder Homefront, aber dass ein Spiel aus einer Reihe mit vielen (qualitativ hochwertigen) Ablegern zur "Überraschung des Jahres" gewählt wird, versteh ich einfach nicht
> es kann mir echt niemand erzählen, dass man das ganze Jahr über zugetextet wird, mit Previews und Tests und Bilder und Videos von BF 3 , in welchen das Spiel als Mega-Super-Affengeil bezeichnet wird , und dann total überrascht ist, das dieses Spiel eben auch das hält, was es verspricht
> ---> ausgenommen die Leute ,die BF3 eben als unagenehmste "Überraschung des Jahres" empfanden, aufgrund v. Origin o.Ä.
> aber es gibt ja auch die Sparte "Entäuschung des Jahres"
> Ich selber bin schon ziemlich enttäuscht, dass überall in der Liste zum Spiel des Jahres , Sachen wie Batman (Action-Adventures) oder eben BF 3 (Ego-Shooter) auf Platz 1 gewählt wurden



 Aye, dass BF3 auf als "Überraschungs Hit" gelistet wurde hat mich doch sehr verwundert. Seit der Ankündigung gab es da in der Spielepresse so einen Overkill an Berichterstattung dazu, wie er sonst noch selten gesehen wurde. Jedes kleine bisschen Information war ne Meldung wert, 3 oder 4 Titelgeschichten in einem Jahr, allein in der PCG - und das soll dann ein Überraschungshit sein? Ein Spiel das voher keiner so richtig auf dem Radar hatte, bzw. von dem man nicht ausgegangen ist, dass es wirklich gut wird? 
Das ist, bei allem Respekt, verdammt unglaubwürdig, liebe Redaktion.


----------



## TheChicky (19. Dezember 2011)

Icewindtale schrieb:


> MP oder COD als BF3 aber in Sachen Grafik und Sound



Begründe dies. Begründe es, dass es zweifelsfrei besseren Sound und Grafik hat als zB. Anno2070. 

Ich wette das kannst du nicht. Weil zur Grafik auch Artstyle gehört und zum Sound Kreativität. Und das ist reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Icewindtale (19. Dezember 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Begründe dies. Begründe es, dass es zweifelsfrei besseren Sound und Grafik hat als zB. Anno2070.
> 
> Ich wette das kannst du nicht. Weil zur Grafik auch Artstyle gehört und zum Sound Kreativität. Und das ist reine Geschmackssache.


 

Die Grafik von ANNO 2070 und von COD ist gut keine Frage darüber brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten das ist richtig!! Allerdings wurde für CODMW3 die alte DirectX Engine (9) verwendet und nicht wie bei BF3 (11) die aktuelle und ja aber okay wenn du die alte dann imemrnoch so siehst hast du trotz alle dem die Wette verloren..ich möchte jetzt nicht den Link posten woher ich das habe aber du kannst ja gerne mal googeln und wirst gaaaanz viele seriöse I-Seiten finden die genau das gleiche behaupten!! Wer alles auf Ultra bei BF3 stellen kann soll sich doch bitte die Tesselation anschauen die das Spiel zu bieten hat und es dann mal mit COD vergleichen es hat halt eben noch sehr viel vom alten MW2 und das wirkte alles so grau und eintönig und scheinbar sehen das auch genau so viele sonst wäre es ja nicht auf Platz Eins gell?!


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (19. Dezember 2011)

Es ist schon erstaunlich: Portal 2 stand nicht zur Wahl zum Spiel des Jahres ! Und das, obwohl es mit 95 die höchste Bewertung aller Spiele erhalten hat. Das scheint mir ein Kniefall vor den gehypten BF 3 und MW zu sein. Ein Unding, welches zumindest diese Sparte der Wahl disqualifiziert. Die Wahl zum Spiel des Jahres ist damit irrelevant. Und es hilft dabei nicht, dass jeder das Spiel von sich aus hätte nominieren/bewerten können.

Im Rollenspielbereich sind die Überraschungen ausgeblieben. Skyrim ist schon das beste RPG 2011, wenn auch kein 90er meiner Meinung nach (die Gründe sind vielfältig), TW 2 kommt wie auch Deus Ex nur knapp dahinter. Erstaunlich, dass DA 2 immerhin vor Fable 3 gewählt wurde. Skyrim und TW 2 sind selbverständlich vergleichbar, beide sind CRPG und beide sind Non - Party Singleplayer - Spiele. Nur ein Vergleich zwischen Skyrim und Diablo 3 oder anderen Action - CRPG (bzw. Hack & Slay) scheitert. Schwierig ist dabei ein Vergleich ME 2 und Skyrim (Party - Nonparty).


----------



## TheChicky (19. Dezember 2011)

Icewindtale schrieb:


> Die Grafik von ANNO 2070 und von COD ist gut keine Frage darüber brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten das ist richtig!! Allerdings wurde für CODMW3 die alter DirectX Engine (9) verwendet und nicht wie bei BF3 (11) die aktuelle und ja aber okay wenn du die alte dann imemrnoch so siehst hast du trotz alle dem die Wette verloren..ich möchte jetzt nicht den Link posten woher ich das habe aber du kannst ja gerne mal googeln und wirst gaaaanz viele seriöse I-Seiten finden die genau das gleiche behaupten!! Wer alles auf Ultra bei BF3 stellen kann soll sich doch bitte die Tesselation anschauen die das Spiel zu bieten hat und es dann mal mit COD vergleichen es hat halt eben noch sehr viel vom alten MW2 und das wirkte alles so grau und eintönig und scheinbar sehen das auch genau so viele sonst wäre es ja nicht auf Platz Eins gell?!


 
Du hast mich missverstanden. Es geht nicht darum ob COD oder BF bessere Grafik hat - die beiden kann man sicher vergleichen - sondern um ALLE Computerspiele. Und die kann man NICHT vergleichen. Ich persönlich finde die Grafik sämtlicher Weltkriegsshooter totlangweilig. Ich mag künstlerisch anspruchsvolle, fantasievolle Grafik und die kann mir kein BF oder COD bieten.


----------



## golani79 (19. Dezember 2011)

Weiß nicht, was alle am rumheulen sind, ob dieses oder jenes Spiel jetzt den Platz verdient hat, den es bekommen hat.

Es ist einfach so, dass bei solchen Umfragen immer der individuelle Geschmack eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielt - vom Sound her gefällt mir zum Beispiel RO2 besser als BF3. Macht das BF3 deswegen zu einem schlechteren Spiel? Nein! 
Nur ist es halt so, dass RO2 eher ein Nischenprodukt ist und BF3 die breite Masse bedient - da braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, dass das Spiel in diversen Kategorien so gut abschneidet.

Das war jetzt nur ein Beispiel bzgl. Sound, da dies unter anderem auch angesprochen worden ist in dieser Diskussion und sollte darstellen, wei individuell das alles ist.

Und selbst wenn man ein Spiel lieber mag als alle anderen, die in dieser Liste bzw. den Ergebnissen aufgetaucht sind, so kanns einem schei*egal sein.


Irgendwie scheint es mir so, als ob jeder dem anderen sein Lieblingsspiel aufschwatzen möchte ...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. Dezember 2011)

@golani
Mir persönlich geht es nicht um die Spiele, sondern um den Entwickler.

Und CDP nicht auf Platz 1 zu wählen ist eigentlich sehr traurig und kann nur von Unwissen zeugen, denn mehr als die Jungs kann man wirklich nicht machen.


----------



## golani79 (19. Dezember 2011)

Entwickler stellen natürlich wieder eine andere Kategorie dar und wie du, bin ich auch der Meinung, dass CDP einen besseren Platz verdient hätte.

In meinem vorangegangen Post ging es mir ausschließlich um die Produkte selbst.


----------



## Psychokiller07 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ohne das mir jetzt wer böse ist, aber wer die grafik von skyrim besser findet als von The Witcher 2 hat eindeutig was an den augen. bei diesen unfragen wird meist nach sympathie gehandelt. ich meiner meinung finde beide rollenspiele einzigartig aber völlig verschieden. mir gefällt skyrim sogar einen tick besser. aber von der grafik her kann es nie mit the witcher mithalten.........sorry..........!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. Dezember 2011)

Psychokiller07 schrieb:


> Ohne das mir jetzt wer böse ist, aber wer die grafik von skyrim besser findet als von The Witcher 2 hat eindeutig was an den augen. bei diesen unfragen wird meist nach sympathie gehandelt. ich meiner meinung finde beide rollenspiele einzigartig aber völlig verschieden. mir gefällt skyrim sogar einen tick besser. aber von der grafik her kann es nie mit the witcher mithalten.........sorry..........!


 
Ich gehe sogar so weit zu sagen, dass die The Witcher 2 Grafik besser ist als BF3.... *kontrovers*

Sowohl Technisch als auch atmosphärisch...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Dezember 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, was alle am rumheulen sind, ob dieses oder jenes Spiel jetzt den Platz verdient hat, den es bekommen hat.
> 
> Es ist einfach so, dass bei solchen Umfragen immer der individuelle Geschmack eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielt - vom Sound her gefällt mir zum Beispiel RO2 besser als BF3. Macht das BF3 deswegen zu einem schlechteren Spiel? Nein!
> Nur ist es halt so, dass RO2 eher ein Nischenprodukt ist und BF3 die breite Masse bedient - da braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, dass das Spiel in diversen Kategorien so gut abschneidet.
> ...


 
Grundsätzlich geb ich dir recht. Die Ergebnisse spiegeln zum großen Teil nicht meine Meinung wieder - was im Endeffekt aber auch echt egal ist.
Was dieses Jahr aber wirklich 2 Aussetzer sind: Portal 2 als das Spiel das weltweit gefeiert wurde steht nicht zur Auswahl und ein über alle Maßen gehyptes Spiel wird als "Überraschungshit" gehandelt.


----------



## Dampfplauderer (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja wer hätte das gedacht, vor kurzem erst erschienene Spiele schlagen die vom Anfang des Jahres, und diejenigen mit hohen Verkaufszahlen die mit geringeren. Wenn man jetzt noch die Antworten in spezifischeren Kategorien wie Grafik etc. betrachtet könnte man fast meinen das solche Internetumfragen völlig subjektive Ergebnisse zu Tage fördern, die ausser um ein paar Seiten zu füllen und Leute zum Kommentieren zu bewegen zu nichts zu gebrauchen sind.


----------



## asrai (20. Dezember 2011)

lol skyrim bei beste grafik vor crysis 2 und the witcher 2 xD optik ist nicht so ganz der fall von manchen anscheinend....


----------



## Briareos (20. Dezember 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Was dieses Jahr aber wirklich 2 Aussetzer sind: Portal 2 als das Spiel das weltweit gefeiert wurde steht nicht zur Auswahl und ein über alle Maßen gehyptes Spiel wird als "Überraschungshit" gehandelt.


 /sign

Da eine derartige Abstimmung immer nach subjektiven Gesichtspunkten stattfindet und demzufolge das Endergebniss bei rund 2/3 der Teilnehmer auf Unverständniss trifft, will ich hier gar nicht weiter auf die Diskussion eingehen. Es hat keinen Sinn denn über Geschmack lässt sich eben nicht streitn. Dem einen gefällt das, dem anderen das, aus die Maus.

Aber ein kleiner Kommentar zur "Wer die Grafik von <BF3/W2/TES5/etc.> nicht als das Beste 2011 sieht, muss blind sein."-Fraktion muss trotzdem sein. Die Qualität der Optik (ich verzichte bewusst auf Grafik) kann meiner Meinung nach nur in etwa zur Hälfte anhand der technischen Merkmale, halso harter messbarer Fakten, bewertet werden. Die andere Hälfte besteht aus den sogenannten weichen Faktoren. Wie unterstützt die Grafik die Spielathmosphäre? Wie gefällt einem persönlich der Grafikstil bzw. passt dieser zum Spiel selber?

Bestes Beispiel ist hier Limbo. Die Grafik bombt einen weis Gott nicht mit Partikeleffekten oder sonstigem Dx-Gedöns zu, aber im Gesamtbild des Spiels betrachtet ist sie wunderbar stimmig und athmosphärisch. Und so würde ich persönlich die Grafik von Limbo vor BF3 und Co. einordnen, weil es 1. für den Entwickler viel schwieriger ist nur mit Licht und Schatten (eher nur mit Schatten^^) eine stimmige Atmosphäre zu schaffen und 2. sie so wie sie ist meiner Meinung nach 100%tig zu dem Spiel passt und besser nicht sein kann. Aber das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung ...

BtW: Nur mal so nebenbei gefragt, weil ich mich da nicht so auskenne, aber was für ein Highend-System braucht man denn, um BF3 in allen Optionen auf Ultra (oder wie das dort heißt) spielen zu können? und die zweite Frage: Wieviele Leute besitzen so ein System und können diese Grafikpracht auch tatsächlich ruckelfrei geniessen? Sollte man vielleicht mal in die eigenen Überlegungen mit einbeziehen ...


----------



## dickdurstig (20. Dezember 2011)

wtf die ist ja mal sowas von beschissen überraschungshit battlefield 3? alter das zeigt das da die bf3 fanbboys ihre hand im spiel hatten

der einzige überraschungshit des jahres war eindeutig bulletstorm keiner hat damit gerechnet und es ist ein hammerspiel geworden !

überhaupt nicht nochnichtmal ansatzweise representativ


----------



## N7ghty (20. Dezember 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> wtf die ist ja mal sowas von beschissen überraschungshit battlefield 3? alter das zeigt das da die bf3 fanbboys ihre hand im spiel hatten
> 
> der einzige überraschungshit des jahres war eindeutig bulletstorm keiner hat damit gerechnet und es ist ein hammerspiel geworden !
> 
> überhaupt nicht nochnichtmal ansatzweise representativ


 *HUST*Minecraft*HUST*


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> *HUST*Minecraft*HUST*


 
minecraft war schon im vergangenen jahr ein riesenthema.
von 'überraschungshit' kann eigentlich keine rede mehr sein.


----------



## Fresh1981 (20. Dezember 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> wtf die ist ja mal sowas von beschissen überraschungshit battlefield 3? alter das zeigt das da die bf3 fanbboys ihre hand im spiel hatten
> 
> der einzige überraschungshit des jahres war eindeutig bulletstorm keiner hat damit gerechnet und es ist ein hammerspiel geworden !
> 
> überhaupt nicht nochnichtmal ansatzweise representativ


 
Was stimmt denn bei dir nicht!Was hat das denn mit Fanboytum zu tun!Was den SinglePlayer angeht gebe ich dir Recht!Allerdings ist der Multiplayer absolut genial!
Naja Hater gibt es immer genug


----------



## BiJay (20. Dezember 2011)

Dass Battlefield und Skyrim in einigen Kategorien vielleicht unberechtigt weit oben angesiedelt sind, liegt wohl stark an der großen Spielerbasis. Dass Battlefield 3 jeweils in Überraschungshit und Enttäuschung des Jahres weit oben ist, finde ich doch fragwürdig. Da auch schon vor Release klar war, dass Battlefield weit oben mitmischt, ist der Titel Überraschungshit in meinen Augen sehr fehl am Platz.

Was ich mich frage, warum ist AC: Revelations deutlich vor AC: Brotherhood? Den Wertungen nach, war Brotherhood das bessere Spiel. Hier sieht man, dass die zur Umfrage gerade aktuellen Spiele stark überbewertet wurden.

Würde mich in diesem Sinne mehr interessieren, was die PCG Redaktion jeweils in den Kategorien wählt.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (20. Dezember 2011)

"oder abweichende Schreibweise" geil  

viel verdientes dabei, so hätten die VGA aussehen sollen


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (20. Dezember 2011)

> Es ist schon erstaunlich: Portal 2 stand nicht zur Wahl zum Spiel des Jahres ! Und das, obwohl es mit 95 die höchste Bewertung aller Spiele erhalten hat. Das scheint mir ein Kniefall vor den gehypten BF 3 und MW zu sein. Ein Unding, welches zumindest diese Sparte der Wahl disqualifiziert. Die Wahl zum Spiel des Jahres ist damit irrelevant. Und es hilft dabei nicht, dass jeder das Spiel von sich aus hätte nominieren/bewerten können.



Portal 2 stand in allen möglichen Kategorien zur Wahl, hat aber nirgends genügend Stimmen bekommen. Tausende haben in der Disziplin "Spiel des Jahres" die Möglichkeit genutzt, ihren persönlichen Favoriten zu nennen - Minecraft und Portal 2 wurden am häufigsten eingetippt. Wenn Battlefield 3 und Skyirm zusammen zwei Drittel abräumen, kann man sich ausrechnen, wie sich die Stimmen auf den großen "Rest" verteilen - da liegen Welten dazwischen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## TobiasHome (20. Dezember 2011)

Die Ergebnisse dieser Umfrage zeigen mal wieder, dass viele Spieler keinen blassen Dunst von dem Sinn einer Umfrage haben und sie deswegen überflüssig ist. Die meisten wählen doch nur stupide immer ihr Lieblingsspiel, egal was für Fragen da kommen. Das kann man wohl kaum bestreiten. Denn sonst würde es ja bedeuten, dass die meisten Spieler vorher gedacht haben, BF3 wird ein grottenschlechtes Spiel.


----------



## Metalhawk (20. Dezember 2011)

Bis auf die Grafikwertung die ich Crysis 2 mit DX 11 und Texturepack gegeben hätte,(kommt ja beides vom Entwickler) da würde ich BF3 nicht so enorm weit vorn sehen und Spiel des Jahres (natürlich Skyrim 1.8 ohne Bugs, hehe) gehe ich konform mit dieser Abstimmung. 
Eine Spur zu viel BF Hype sonst alles gut.


----------



## Metalhawk (20. Dezember 2011)

Ok Bulletstorm ist natürlich Überraschungshit und nicht BF3. Von allen Votes paar tausend BF3 abziehen dann passt es. BF3 hätte vermutlich auch Adventure des Jahres Platz 3 gewonnen wenn es zur Wahl gestanden hätte.


----------



## Prime85 (20. Dezember 2011)

Im Prinzip sind doch alle diese Umfragen nicht besonders aussagekräftig (mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man dabei sehr schön manipuliern kann). Wenn man in einer Kategorie votet, dann müsste man doch alle Spiele in dieser Kategorie gespielt haben um wirklich entscheiden zu können, welches dieser Spiele davon das beste ist. Und ich glaube kaum, dass die meisten Leute hier alle vorgestellten Titel gespielt haben um das beurteilen zu können. Da wird eben für das Spiel gevotet, welches man gespielt hat.

Ich habe dieses Jahr kaum Spiele gespielt, die dieses Jahr erst erschienen sind und habe daher für Black Mirror 3 gestimmt. Die Demo zu Haunted habe ich auch gespielt und dieses Adventure werde ich mir auch noch zulegen. Tropico 4 steht auch noch auf meiner Einkaufsliste und hätte garantiert mehr Prozentpunkte verdient. Hunted: Die Schmiede der Finsternis spiele ich gerade und habe bis jetzt sehr viel Spaß damit. Dieses Spiel wurde völlig zu unrecht so schlecht bewertet und hätte auch deutlich mehr Prozentpunkte verdient.

Wie man schon für Spiele abstimmen konnte, die noch gar nicht erschienen sind (Torchlight 2 und z.T. auch Trine 2) ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Deswegen war ich von Anfang an für eine spätere Abstimmung.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (20. Dezember 2011)

> Im Prinzip sind doch alle diese Umfragen nicht besonders aussagekräftig (mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man dabei sehr schön manipuliern kann). Wenn man in einer Kategorie votet, dann müsste man doch alle Spiele in dieser Kategorie gespielt haben um wirklich entscheiden zu können, welches dieser Spiele davon das beste ist. Und ich glaube kaum, dass die meisten Leute hier alle vorgestellten Titel gespielt haben um das beurteilen zu können. Da wird eben für das Spiel gevotet, welches man gespielt hat.



Ein bisschen Souveränität sollte man den Wählern schon zugestehen - man darf ja angeblich auch bei der Bundestags-/Landtagswahl mitmachen, ohne vorher sämtliche Wahlprogramme (von der SPD über die Piraten bis zur Tierschutzpartei) gelesen zu haben.

Viele Teilnehmer haben nur in den Kategorien abgestimmt, in denen sie mitreden können. Beispielsweise wurde die Disziplin "Adventure" oder "Rennspiel" sehr häufig ausgelassen, beim Rollenspiel oder beim Shooter hatte hingegen fast jeder einen Favoriten.

Natürlich sind die Chancen für ein FIFA weit besser als für ein PES (unabhängig von der Qualität), einfach deshalb, weil das EA-Spiel von mind. 10 mal mehr Leuten gekauft und gespielt wurde. Dennoch genügt es nicht, einfach nur viele Spiele zu verkaufen: Ein Bestseller wie Modern Warfare 3 hatte zum Beispiel keine Chance.

Die meisten Teilnehmer machen sich also durchaus Gedanken, wem sie ihre Stimme geben und wem nicht.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## phifi (20. Dezember 2011)

TobiasHome schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse dieser Umfrage zeigen mal wieder, dass viele Spieler keinen blassen Dunst von dem Sinn einer Umfrage haben und sie deswegen überflüssig ist. Die meisten wählen doch nur stupide immer ihr Lieblingsspiel, egal was für Fragen da kommen. Das kann man wohl kaum bestreiten. Denn sonst würde es ja bedeuten, dass die meisten Spieler vorher gedacht haben, BF3 wird ein grottenschlechtes Spiel.


 
Nur weil Ihnen dieses Abstimmungsergebnis offensichtlich nicht in den persönlichen, subjektiven Kram passt, bedeutet das wirklich nicht, das "viele Spieler keine blassen Dunst" haben. Es bedeutet nur, dass Sie eine andere Meinung vertreten, als die meisten anderen Spieler. Mal abgesehen davon dass diese Aussage ein Zeugnis Ihrer Ignoranz und Selbstüberschätzung ist.

@PC Games Redaktion: Es wäre interessant zu erfahren, wieviel gültige Stimmen eingelangt sind die zu diesem Ergebnis geführt haben.

Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe, ist, warum man Titel in die Abstimmung nimmt, die noch gar nicht erschienen sind (z.b. Torchlight 2)?


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (20. Dezember 2011)

> @PC Games Redaktion: Es wäre interessant zu erfahren, wieviel gültige Stimmen eingelangt sind die zu diesem Ergebnis geführt haben.



Die Teilnehmerzahlen waren fünfstellig.



> Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe, ist, warum man Titel in die Abstimmung nimmt, die noch gar nicht erschienen sind (z.b. Torchlight 2)?



Torchlight 2 war ein Bug und hätte nicht zur Wahl stehen dürfen - wurde aber auch nur von ein paar Leuten angeklickt und spielte daher keine Rolle.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (20. Dezember 2011)

Insgesamt kann ich dieser Umfrage nur beipflichten, genaus hätte auch ich entschieden.

Finde es nur Schade das Shift 2 soweit abgeschlagen mit nur knapp 10% belohnt wurde, ansich wirklich nen super Game und so in dieser Form einer der wenigen auf dem PC. Wobei Dirt 3 sich schon den ersten Platz verdient hat, hat viele Verbesserungen gegenüber Teil 2 aber auch in mancher Hinsicht ein paar Rückschritte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2011)

Was mir bei der Abstimmung aufgefallen war: Wenn man bei Firefox seine gesamte Chronik (Cache, Cookies) gelöscht hatte, konnte man das Formular immer wieder ausfüllen  Hoffe, es hat davon aber wirklich nur eines gezählt, sonst hätte man unendlich für ein Spiel abstimmen können.

Und zum Ergebnis selbst. Bin schon etwas enttäuscht, dass es nicht Skyrim wurde, aber es hat halt jeder einen anderen Geschmack. Für mich z.B. ist Skyrim wahrscheinlich das beste Spiel in den letzten 5 Jahren.


----------



## Scheorsch (20. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht wäre es besser jeden Monat eine Abstimmung zu machen und aus der Addition den Jahresgewinner einfach zu errechnen. 

So hätte das Ergebnis nicht (mehr so sehr) den Anschein, dass es sehr viel mit dem Timing (Erscheinungstermin) der Spiele zu tun hat und letztendlich die aktuellen Charts wiedergibt.


----------



## UwePhse (20. Dezember 2011)

Anno 2070 ist so alt ?
Ich weiß nicht wann es bei den Leuten von PCG auf dem Schreibtisch angekommen ist.
Aber mein Bruder hat es max seit 4 Wochen..

Das aber DSO so weit oben ist, ist eher kein Wunder..
[ Wobei , Battelstar kein echtes Browserspiel ist, das muss man runterladen ! Und 'The Sims' konnten wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab nur FB Leute spielen ! ]


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (20. Dezember 2011)

Zum Thema Portal 2: Der von Petra angesprochene Anteil auf BF 3 und Skyrim in Höhe von ca. 2/3 kommt natürlich auch dadurch zustande, dass beide Spiele Gegenstand des Hype gewesen sind, nicht zuletzt geschürt durch 1000 Vorberichte. Man wählt, was man kennt und gewohnt ist. Das muss die Umfrage nicht disqualifizieren, da das schlicht normal ist. Zudem waren beide Spiele erst im November erschienen, die Spieleerfahrung war frisch. Portal 2 erschien dagegen wie Crysis 2 weit früher im Jahr. Zudem sorgte der Umstand, dass Portal 2 nicht auf der Liste der nur anzuklickenden/anzustreichenden Spiele stand, eben mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit für weniger Stimmen bei Portal 2. Denn bei vielen lag das Spiel schon länger zurück. Da aber Portal 2 nun bei dem Entwickler, dem Vorgänger und der Wertung beileibe kein Exot war, hätte es zur Wahl stehen müssen - ohne dass der Wähler dies nun von selber hätte vorschlagen müssen.

Daher gilt weiter: Die Sparte zur Wahl des Spiels des Jahres ist mindestens verzerrt und m.E. irrelevant.

Der Meinung von Scheorsch schließe ich mich an. Dann ergeben die Monatsumfragen am Ende des Monats das Ergebnis.


----------



## gammelbude (20. Dezember 2011)

Naja, ist halt eine öffentliche Umfrage, da gewinnen die größten Titel und nicht zwangsweise die objektiven besten. Da war der Gewinner so klar wie damals bei der Femshep Umfrage.
Mal davon abgesehen das Kategorien wie "Beste Grafik" ziemlich nichtssagend sind. Schöne Grafik kann jeder, schöne Ästhetik bekommen aber die wenigsten hin. Da sieht ein BF3 zB relativ alt aus. Sogar gegen ein Portal 2 mit uralt Engine. Wobei ich sowieoso bezweifeln würde ob sich mehr als die Hälfte der Wähler überhaupt über den Unterschied im Klaren wären...
Also nicht das BF3 per se ein schlechtes Spiel wäre, aber ob es so viele Preise bei einer "Fachjury" erhalten hätte darf doch bezweifelt werden. 

@Petra: Die Politik würde ich nicht als Beispiel für die  Souveränität des Wählers heranziehen. Die haben auch im Irrglauben an Steuersenkungen unsere derzeitige Gurkentruppe verbrochen


----------



## Metalhawk (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe zumindest 20 der kaufbaren (keine Browsergames) Titel gekauft und gespielt.Wenn ich nur 5 gespielt hätte würde ich nicht mitmachen. Das jeder wählen gehen kann auch wenn er keine Ahnung von Politik hat finde ich auch nicht gut. Demokratie hat eben auch Nachteile, auch wenn ich gern darin lebe.
Deshalb würde ich mir natürlich eine von PC Games gewählte Hitliste wünschen, natürlich werden wir dort auch BF3 auf Platz 1 der Multiplayershooter sehen, weil er dort hingehört. Beim Spiel des Jahres kann auch was anderes stehen


----------



## billy3303 (21. Dezember 2011)

asrai schrieb:


> lol skyrim bei beste grafik vor crysis 2 und the witcher 2 xD optik ist nicht so ganz der fall von manchen anscheinend....


 
hab ich mir auch gedacht xDDD


----------



## pkroos (21. Dezember 2011)

solche hardcore skyrim fanatiker sind trottel,das spiel ist schon verdammt gut, aber der größte schwachpunkt ist die veraltete grafik
crysis 2 und battlefield 3 haben exakt gleich gute grafik imho


----------



## Dentagad (21. Dezember 2011)

Spiel des Jahres: Skyrim
Enttäuschung des Jahres: Battlefield 3 und Crysis2

Mann, hab ich mich auf die zwei gefreut und dann solche gurken. Waren auch meine einzigsten Fehlkäufe dieses Jahres.


----------



## stawacz (22. Dezember 2011)

1.skyrim
2:batman AC
3.the witcher 2
4.BF3
5.anno2070


----------



## Fresh1981 (22. Dezember 2011)

@Metalhawk:
Wahnsinn man 20 Spiele!
Hast du eigentlich auch noch was anderes zutun als zu zocken?Oder willst du dich irgendwie Profilieren


----------



## Metalhawk (22. Dezember 2011)

Ja leider, aber 2 Spiele pro Monat finde ich jetzt nicht übertrieben. Profiliert habe ich mich schon.
Aber nochmal zum Thema. BF3 hat mich von seiner Grafik nicht wirklich überzeugt. Crysis 2 DX11 + Texturpack schon. Dieser "neue" Trick das Panorama als eine lasche Bilddatei hinzuschludern wie auch schon bei Rage gesehen spart sicher Rechenleistung aber hat keinen Preis verdient. Bei Screenshots sieht man das noch nicht, aber ingame wirkt das extrem schäbig. Die Raucheffekte sind gut bei BF3 aber sonst nur gehobenes Mittelmaß wenn man sich überlegt das Crysis 1 schon über 4 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## Fresh1981 (22. Dezember 2011)

Wer hat eigentlich The Run reingewählt unglaublich das spiel ist absoluter dreck 
Also ich finde sowieso das Rage nicht gerade der Hammer ist da noch nichtmal OpenWorld ist sondern dies nur vorgaukelt wird!Rage gehört da nicht rein!
Aber Crysis 2 hat was die Mods angeht ungefähr ein halbes Jahr zeit gehabt!Ich denke das sowas in ähnlicher Art auch für BF3 kommt!
Zwei Games pro Monat wow die Zeit hätte ich auch gern


----------



## angelan (23. Dezember 2011)

Also, dass Skyrim eine bessere Grafik haben soll als Witcher 2 ist wohl ein absoluter Witz. Bei Skyrim gibt es ja nicht umsonst Mods, um die verwaschenen Texturen aufzumodden.
Skyrim wird meiner Meinung nach sowieso viel zu gut angesehen...

Zu den vorgegebenen Antworten: Warum gibt man Antworten vor? Ist doch eine Beeinflussung.
Man könnte auch nur Felder vorgeben, dann müsste jeder selbst überlegen, was ihm am besten gefallen hat und wird nicht durch die vorgegebene Auswahl beeinflusst.
Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass dies nicht beeinflusst hat.


----------



## 5h4d0w (23. Dezember 2011)

meine güte das adventure-ranking ist vielleicht armseelig. drei deutsche produktionen, ein telltale schrott und ein indie game. bleiben genau ZWEI internationale vollpreistitel.

und pcgames fand es ja nichtmal wert "gray matter", das ERSTE jane jensen adventure seit gabriel knight 3, überhaupt in die auswahl zur abstimmung aufzunehmen. das arme genre -_-


@ angelan:

skyrim und witcher 2 seh ich genauso... die vegetation in skyrim ist ebenfalls grauenvoll im vergleich zu witcher 2...

auch bei den vorgegebenen antworten stimme ich zu...


----------



## DerBaerAusDemWald (23. Dezember 2011)

Wenn diese Umfrage mal eines gezeigt hat, dann wie viele *Fanboys* diese Umfrage bearbeitet haben.
Gäbe es noch die Kategorien "schlechtestes Spiel", "schlechteste Grafik" oder "schlechtester Sound", so hätten Battlefield 3 und Skyrim da auch die Spitzenplätze belegt. Das zeigt nur, dass diese Fanboys auf alles mit dem Titel "Battlefield" und/oder "Skyrim" geklickt haben.

Ich war über die vergangenen PCG Ausgaben teilweise entsetzt. Der Inhalt wird stark von Ego-Shootern domiert, für die Shooter-Kiddies. Das Resultat des ganzen spiegelt sich auch im Ergebnis der Umfrage wieder.* PCG=Ego-Shooter-Magazin*. Ich überlege sogar mein seit über 15 Jahren laufendes Abo zu kündigen, weil der PCG-Inhalt zu stark von (dummen) Ego-Shootern geprägt ist. Vor 15 Jahren war vieles noch anders und die 90% der BF3-Spieler waren noch Hosensche!ßer. Heutzutage wissen diese Kiddies einfach nicht was Qualität ist und kaufen einen Spionage-Schrott wie BF3, weil sie nichts mit ihrem Leben anzufangen wissen, außer bekloppt stundenlang auf Leut zu ballern. Glaube kaum, dass auch nur einer der 1-Stern-Bewerter beim Amazon hier für BF3 gestimmt hat.

Ich habe früher auch gern Ego-Shooter gespielt und tue es auch noch, wenn es ein unterhalsames, nicht-dummes und interessantes Produkt ist ohne nervige, amerikanische Kriegspropaganda. Diese BF3-Kiddies sollten mal ein paar Einsätze im Kosovo oder in Afghanistan (im Realleben) miterleben. Mal sehen wie toll sie ihre Shooter dann noch finden.

Das zweite lächerliche Ergebnis dieser Umgrage ist "Skyrim". Von der PCG hoch gelobt ist dieses Spiel innovationslos, technisch armsehlig und von der Story her belanglos, wie die PCG selbst im Test schildert, was sie aber nicht davon abgehalten hat, eine hohe Wertung zu vergeben. Mir ist schon klar, dass es genug Kinder hier gibt, die mit der komplexen und erwachsenen Story eines Witcher 2 nicht zurechtkommen und zu Skyrim greifen, mir war allerdings nicht klar, dass es so viele sind. Leider ist es weltweit so, was die Verkäufe von Skyrim zeigen. Ein Spiel kann noch so lahm sein, technisch noch so schlecht, aber die Masse schwimmt mit. Da war das eher mittelmäßige Dragon Age 2 noch um Welten interessanter als Skyrim.

Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, dass ich übermäßig negative Kritik erhalte von BF3-Spielern und Skyrim-Spielern, aber bevor ihr schreibt, überlegt zwei Mal und lasst euch meine Worte durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Dezember 2011)

DerBaerAusDemWald schrieb:


> Bla bla bla: Troll


 

Wenn etwas noch Schlimmer ist als fanboys, dann Trolle...


Ich finde es auch recht wenig erbaulich, dass The Witcher 2 sowohl als Spiel, als auch im Entwicklerbereich nicht höher bewertet wurde und finde den BF3 Singleplayer wenig gelungen, aber ich finde Skyrim auch um längen besser, obwohl die Story sehr sehr mau ist. Aber wenn ich in The Witcher zu einem Busch gehe und gegen unsichtbare Mauern renne, ins Wasser will und gegen unsichtbare Mauern renne, auf einem 15cm Absatz stehe und gegen unsichtbare Mauern renne, da geht mir jedes Maß an Atmosphäre verloren. 

Ein Shooter kann ruhig Patriotisch oder "dumm" sein, dafür ist es auch ein Shooter. 
Es will weder tiefsinnig, noch metaphorisch sein, es bietet den actionfilm zum mitmachen und solange es nicht anderes vorgibt und trotzdem nur ein Shooter ist, ist das auch vollkommen ok.
Nehmen wir Quake:
Leute wie du (vlt nicht du speziell, das kann ich nicht beurteilen) sind die selben die über BF3 herfallen, aber Quake zum Himmel loben. 
Wenn du Quake auf seine Bestandteile reduzierst und den Nostalgiefaktor weglässt, hast du (heutzutage) einen sehr schwachen Shooter. Schlauch Levels, keine Langzeitmotivation, weil fehlendes Freischaltsystem usw usw.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich liebe Quake 

Aber was viele Leute nicht verstehen ist, dass Spiele mit der Zeit gehen müssen. Und gerade für unsere Zeit, in der Shooter schlauchig, verbuggt und taktikfrei sind ist BF3 eine erfrischende Ausnahme, obwohl es mit der Zeit geht (Einsteigerfreundlichkeit).

Und bitte: Den Kosovokrieg mit BF3 zu vergleichen:
Du scheinst mir selbst noch nicht wirklich viele Winter erlebt zu haben.

Und das du DA2 auch nur in irgendeinem Belang gut findest, disqualifiziert dich für jede Diskussion. *HATE TROLL HATE TROLL* (Auch ich muss mal trollen  )


Dein erster Beitrag im Forum und von vorne bis hinten geistloser Schwachsinn. Willkommen im Forum 

Grüße


----------



## looser111 (24. Dezember 2011)

in meinen augen hat battlefield3 das absolut verdient, es ist einfach ein rundum geiles spiel. selbiges trifft auch auf skyrim zu. viel liebe zum deteils usw.


----------



## DerBaerAusDemWald (24. Dezember 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wenn etwas noch Schlimmer ist als fanboys, dann Trolle...
> 
> 
> Ich finde es auch recht wenig erbaulich, dass The Witcher 2 sowohl als Spiel, als auch im Entwicklerbereich nicht höher bewertet wurde und finde den BF3 Singleplayer wenig gelungen, aber ich finde Skyrim auch um längen besser, obwohl die Story sehr sehr mau ist. Aber wenn ich in The Witcher zu einem Busch gehe und gegen unsichtbare Mauern renne, ins Wasser will und gegen unsichtbare Mauern renne, auf einem 15cm Absatz stehe und gegen unsichtbare Mauern renne, da geht mir jedes Maß an Atmosphäre verloren.
> ...


 
Jaja, das "Troll"-Wort. Jeden Poster, der eine Meinung hat, die nicht der eigenen bzw. der Masse entspricht, einfach als Troll betiteln.  Und meinen Vergleich mit DA2 musst du schon richtig interpretieren. Ich selbst finde DA2 schlecht, das sagt doch schon einiges aus, wenn es wiederum "OK" im Vergleich zu Skyrim ist. Und wie du selbst sagst, dir kommt es auf ein innovative und komplexe Story gar nicht an. Du willst mit deinem Char. im Fluß baden oder dich im Busch verstecken.
Von Quake war nirgends die Rede, würde eher Crysis 2 bevorzugen (wegen des unrealistischen Settings), aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Und glaub mir ich bin mindestens doppelt so alt wie du.  Auch den Bezug zum Kosovo und Afghanistan hast du falsch interpretiert. Fahre mal ins Kriegsgebiet und berichte dann wie toll du BF3 noch findest. Die BF3-Kiddies haben von Krieg keine Ahnung. Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass aufgrund der "Origin"-Affäre, sowohl Zeitschriften(redakteure) als auch Spieler (weltweit) Intelligenz zeigen sollten und Titel wie BF3 mit Ignoranz und schlechten Wertungen bestrafen sollten, stattdessen passiert das Gegenteil. Ich erinnere mich noch an Assassins Creed 2 letztes Jahr, ei dem ein Award verweigert wurde, nur weil man eine perm. Onlineverbindung brauchte. Mit Origin und BF3 ist um einiges schlimmer aber die PCG lobt es in den Himmel.
Und nur als Info, ich habe BF3 ein wenig bei einem Kollegen gespielt und Skyrim leider gekauft. -> Beides Schrott.

Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## stawacz (24. Dezember 2011)

DerBaerAusDemWald schrieb:


> Und nur als Info, ich habe BF3 ein wenig bei einem Kollegen gespielt und Skyrim leider gekauft. -> Beides Schrott.
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten.




so so....


----------



## Enisra (24. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> so so....


 
naja, du musst bedenken, wenn der sich extra anmeldet für den Stussdie BOTSCHAFT, dann muss das ja wohl richtig sein, das muss man garnicht begründen oder nur als seine Meinung darstehen lassen


----------



## DerBaerAusDemWald (24. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, du musst bedenken, wenn der sich extra anmeldet für den Stussdie BOTSCHAFT, dann muss das ja wohl richtig sein, das muss man garnicht begründen oder nur als seine Meinung darstehen lassen


 
Genau, deine Meinung ist ja auch mit der Zahl deiner Beiträge automatisch begründet und richtig. Ich weiß, dass ich hier bei der PCG nur auf taube Ohren stoße (siehe Ergebnis der Umfrage). Meine Meinung ist automatisch "Stuss", weil sie nicht die Meinung der Mehrheit (der PCG Leser/Community) wiederspiegelt. Mit dieser Einstellung wäre die Menschheit noch heute in der Steinzeit.


----------



## TheChicky (24. Dezember 2011)

DerBaerAusDemWald schrieb:


> Genau, deine Meinung ist ja auch mit der Zahl deiner Beiträge automatisch begründet und richtig. Ich weiß, dass ich hier bei der PCG nur auf taube Ohren stoße (siehe Ergebnis der Umfrage). Meine Meinung ist automatisch "Stuss", weil sie nicht die Meinung der Mehrheit (der PCG Leser/Community) wiederspiegelt. Mit dieser Einstellung wäre die Menschheit noch heute in der Steinzeit.



Na na na. Jeder weiß, welchen Wert solche Umfragen haben. Sie sind einzig dazu da um Klicks und Kommentare zu generieren, sonst nichts.


----------



## Enisra (24. Dezember 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Na na na. Jeder weiß, welchen Wert solche Umfragen haben. Sie sind einzig dazu da um Klicks und Kommentare zu generieren, sonst nichts.


 
Wobei ich mir aber hier nicht unbedingt sicher bin, immerhin ist jetzt PCG nicht gerade so die Hobby Seite von so ein paar, so pchorn.de.vu
Da werden schon ein paar sich das anschauen, die Große Kunst ist nur das ganze zu interpretieren
wobei "alles Fanboys" keine interpretation ist, sondern ... "Botschaft"


----------



## phifi (25. Dezember 2011)

DerBaerAusDemWald schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, dass ich übermäßig negative Kritik erhalte von BF3-Spielern und Skyrim-Spielern, aber bevor ihr schreibt, überlegt zwei Mal und lasst euch meine Worte durch den Kopf gehen.


 

Nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen? Es hat mir bereits gereicht, den ersten und letzten Absatz deines Posts zu lesen. Diese lassen schon vermuten dass nur sinnfreies Gebrabbel mit etwas Flame gespickt daher kommen kann. Das nenn' ich mal einen gelungenen Foreneinstand.

Bitte versuche etwas Inhalt in deine Posts zu bringen. Lässt man deinen emotionalen Flamewar weg, bleibt leider nicht mehr viel übrig...
Falls du das nicht kannst, bleibe bitte dem Forum fern. Trolle gibts weiß Gott schon genug...


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (25. Dezember 2011)

Ein hervorragendes Ergebnis für noch mehr Spyware, Kundengängelung & Co.. Man merkt, dass den Spielern (unreflektiert scheint hier die Mehrheit zu sein) Spielspass in der digitalen Welt deutlich vor Freiheit und eigene Entscheidungsmöglichkeit sowie Sicherheit in der realen Welt geht.

Naja, da möchte ich dann aber in Zukunft bitte niemanden mehr über Datenkraken, mangelnde Möglichkeit zum Wiederverkauf oder fehlende Offline-Modi meckern hören.

Der (PC)Spieler schaufelt sich sein Grab selbst. Und hier dürfte es der Hardcore-Zocker sein, und ausnahmsweise mal nicht der sonst so oft geschundene Casual-Spieler.


----------



## DerBaerAusDemWald (25. Dezember 2011)

phifi schrieb:


> Nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen? Es hat mir bereits gereicht, den ersten und letzten Absatz deines Posts zu lesen. Diese lassen schon vermuten dass nur sinnfreies Gebrabbel mit etwas Flame gespickt daher kommen kann. Das nenn' ich mal einen gelungenen Foreneinstand.
> 
> Bitte versuche etwas Inhalt in deine Posts zu bringen. Lässt man deinen emotionalen Flamewar weg, bleibt leider nicht mehr viel übrig...
> Falls du das nicht kannst, bleibe bitte dem Forum fern. Trolle gibts weiß Gott schon genug...


 

Ja, ich wünsche dir auch schöne Weihnachten. Danke, dass meine Meinung als langjähriger PCGamesleser dich so stark interessiert und bewegt. Sobald du bereit bist auch andere Meinungen als die deinige zuzulassen ohne dich gleich hinter einem Trollstempel zu verstecken, kannst du auch eine sinnvolle Antwort posten.


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Dezember 2011)

@DerBaerAusDemWald
Deine Meinung würde vielleicht mehr akzeptiert werden, wenn Du Deinen Post etwas anders formuliert hättest. So brauchst Du Dich nicht zu wundern das sich ein Großteil der Leute hier angegriffen fühlen.

Vielleicht solltest Du einfach akzeptieren, das andere BF3 und Skyrim einfach gut finden, wenn sie Dir nicht gefallen ist das Deine Sache.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. Dezember 2011)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> @DerBaerAusDemWald
> Deine Meinung würde vielleicht mehr akzeptiert werden, wenn Du Deinen Post etwas anders formuliert hättest.


 

Das glaube ich nicht.
Damit:



Shorty484 schrieb:


> @DerBaerAusDemWald
> Diese BF3-Kiddies sollten mal ein paar Einsätze im Kosovo oder in Afghanistan (im Realleben) miterleben. Mal sehen wie toll sie ihre Shooter dann noch finden.


 
hat er sich komplett disqualifiziert.


----------



## Draikore (26. Dezember 2011)

Mir schmerzt der Kopf, wenn man hier manche Sachen liest.

Meinung, Meinung, Meinung blablabla jeder hat ne andere Meinung fertig.


----------



## Renox1 (26. Dezember 2011)

Wären die Umfragen nach veröffentlichung von Battlefield 3 durchgeführt worden, wäre MW3 vorn.


----------



## Enisra (26. Dezember 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Wären die Umfragen nach veröffentlichung von Battlefield 3 durchgeführt worden, wäre MW3 vorn.


 
ähm, Schlaule, die Umfrage _wurde_ nach der Veröffentlichung von Battlefield durchgeführt


----------



## DJ4ddi (27. Dezember 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Wären die Umfragen nach veröffentlichung von Battlefield 3 durchgeführt worden, wäre MW3 vorn.


 
Da spricht der Fanboy.
Ganz ehrlich: Schön wenn du MW3 besser findest, aber solche falschen Tatsachen als Argument gegen die Statistiken von PCGames anzuführen ist schon etwas übertrieben.

Ich persönlich würde die Ergbnisse in allen Kategorien zu 99,9% unterschreiben. Es ist schön zu wissen, dass meine persönliche Meinung zu den kategorisierten Spielen sich so stark mit dem Rest der Community deckt.


----------



## dickdurstig (30. Dezember 2011)

es ist einfach so dass bf3 in keinem universum überrashungshit sein kann, per definition ist ein überrashungshit etwas das überrascht da muss keiner mit gerechent haben keine erwartet haben das es so gut wird
ich weiss nicht ob sich manche die letzten paar jahre eingebuddelt eingefroren oder sonst was haben bf3 ist das alles nicht und wenn diese meiner meinung nach ziehmlich wichtige kategorie so verpestet ist von fanboys und das ist definitv fanboytum dann frag ich mich ob man dieses ranking representativ sehen kann

mein vorschlag wäre hypetitel seperat zu betrachten, damit man wirklich representativ sagen kann welche titel die nicht im medienbrimborium lagen wirklich gut waren

zu dem thema an der umfrage teilnehmen kann: ich habe bis auf 3 kategorien nahezu alles gepsielt was zur auswahl stand (die 3: adventures, browersergames und rennspiele) und habe möglichst objektiv geurteilt es ist möglich zumindest als student und das ist keine profilation oder sonstiges es zeigt einfach, dass manch einer eben die zeit hat für sein lieblingshobby auch von du sie nicht besitzt

bf3 ist nicht enttäuschung weil es schlecht ist, es ist ein gutes spiel aber eben nicht das was so hoch versprochen wurde, man hat uns das blaue vom himmel versprochen und uns ein glas mit luft gegeben


----------



## Junk1e (2. Januar 2012)

Bugfield 3 ist das Spiel des Jahres? Frostbite Engine die schönste Engine? Irgendwas ist da falsch. Sorry, aber MEINER Meinung nach ist Skyrim mit Abstand das Spiel des Jahres und die CryEngine 3 die schönste Engine. Jedem das seine, aber an so einer Abstimmung sieht man mal wieder, wie blind manche Leute sind. *ironie ein* Bugs? Macht nichts, trotzdem super! *ironie aus*


----------



## Calaphos (15. Februar 2012)

Skyrim bestes Rollenspiel des Jahres???
Umfangreich vieleicht ja, aber um alles durchzuspielen ziemlich langweilig, von Bugs mal ganz zu schweigen...
Bestes Rollenspiel des Jahres war für mich ganz klar The Witcher 2 - selten so eine tolle Story erlebt - dazu eine Athmosphäre die selbst Skyrim überbietet...


----------



## Calaphos (15. Februar 2012)

Junk1e schrieb:


> Bugfield 3 ist das Spiel des Jahres? Frostbite Engine die schönste Engine? Irgendwas ist da falsch. Sorry, aber MEINER Meinung nach ist Skyrim mit Abstand das Spiel des Jahres und die CryEngine 3 die schönste Engine. Jedem das seine, aber an so einer Abstimmung sieht man mal wieder, wie blind manche Leute sind. *ironie ein* Bugs? Macht nichts, trotzdem super! *ironie aus*


 
Du beschwerst dich über Bugs in Battlefield 3 und hälst Skyrim super???
Ich kann Battlefield 3 schon läönger Bugfrei spielen, das kann man von skyrim nicht behaupten - und ob Frostbyte 2 oder CryEngine die beste engine ist, ist Meinungssache - Crysis 2 fande ich im Vergleich zum Vorgägner echt entäuschend - auch von der Grafik her...


----------

